# Projector HIDs installed!



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

I posted a couple weeks ago because I had some trouble with these lights. Well i figured it out and got them done, so check em out!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooh those are nice how is the cutoff and light output on them?


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

cutoff is good, i adjusted them roughly after installation. i still have to find a flat spot with a wall to bust out the tape measure and fine tune it. light output is nice from what i can tell. i have only had them for a day and havent driven much at night. i live in the city though so its hard to tell as well, everything is so illuminated as is.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Nice! Where did you get them? And did you install yourself?


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

When you get them adjusted post some pictures of the cut off if you dont mind lol


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes please do post cutoff photos and what ballasts/bulbs are you using?


----------



## Egyptian (Dec 13, 2011)

following


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

The ballasts are a universal 55w, i can get more info on them but dont have the paper with me right now. No idea what the bulbs are, they came with the lights.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the led bar on these.


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

cruzer1026 said:


> Nice! Where did you get them? And did you install yourself?


I just got them from eBay. I brought them into a local hid shop and they helped me figure out the wiring and we installed them together. I threw him a hundred bucks.


----------

